# SIGN.MEDIA= Entry in registry \Persisted folder



## UnrealName (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

Problem: Avoid the pop up of "Program Compatibility Assistant" (PCA) when running a setup.exe

To stop this, in general it is possible to add the complete path/filename of the setup.exe to registry under "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\AppCompatFlags\Compatibility Assistant\Persisted" using a value of "1" in REG_DWORD.

If the setup is done from a removable device such as usb-stick or cd, this does not work. If doing this, and click on "This program installed correctly" in the PCA, an entry is generated under the mentioned key like "SIGN.MEDIA=10B270B9 setup.exe". My problem and question now is, how could I get the hex-number from the setup file?

Additional Info: This number changes when the media changes (cd or usb-stick) and also if the file gets copied onto that media again (even without changes done on the file)

Anybody an idea? Thanks,

UnrealName


----------

